# Hi guys . Just asking a stupid question 😂😐



## TheGleekBill (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi guys. I'm a very paranoid person. I'm thinking can a hedgehog get rabies without any encounters or interaction with a infected animal. And I got pricked by my hedgie Felix and I bled a little ...... And now I'm worried. Please help.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

No. Rabies is transmitted via saliva. Not sure of the time it takes to kill off the virus when exposed to air but it wouldn't be very long.

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/10-general-questions/17874-can-hedgehogs-get-rabies.html


----------



## TheGleekBill (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh thanks I'm just getting so paranoid lately


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

It's a reasonable question. As well as one that has been asked before. Looking some stuff up I did find one reported case of rabies being transmitted from a hedgehog. It was a wild hedgehog in Budapest.


----------



## TheGleekBill (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh yeah cus' I know that rabies is mammal exclusive disease. My hedgie is domesticated and captive bred so yeah. Thanks for the reply though. I'm just reallllllllll paranoid lately And actually thinking of going to therapy for it. Any ways I appreciate your reply


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

The good news is this isn't something that should cause you paranoia or anxiety now.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Any mammal can get rabies, but they do have to be exposed to it first via nervous tissue or saliva. Either of those things must contact an opening to the body such as an open wound (scratch, scrape, etc.) or mucous membranes (eyes, inside of nostrils, genitals). The rabies virus doesn't actually enter the saliva until the animal is in the last stages of the disease.

The rabies virus is actually really fragile. It can't survive outside of the body except in saliva & it dies once the saliva dries. With dead bodies, it can survive longer in cold temperatures or when it's frozen (up to months), but if it's hot outside, it usually dies within hours. 

(Bonus fun fact: It's extremely rare, if not virtually impossible, for Virginia opossums to carry rabies. They have a lower body temperature than most other mammals because they're marsupials, and it's thought that it's too low for the virus to flourish.)


----------



## TheGleekBill (Aug 19, 2015)

Actually I'm just having panic attacks every day. It's just recently, I should really find help cus' it's getting worse now and I'm scared of every disease like mad cow disease, hiv and rabies. I just want a normal and happy life without being scared of that carrying this or this carrying that. I also don't want to make myself be afraid of my lovely hedgie. Even though you told me that my hedgie isn't likely to have rabies I'm still scared.....


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

If it effects your daily living it is time to reach out for help. Best of luck to you.


----------



## TheGleekBill (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks you too. I shouldn't be talking about my personal problems actually. It makes just as scared. But really thanks for your support


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

You sound like me a few years ago. While I wasn't specifically paranoid of disease, I was scared of pretty much everything. I thought everyone was judging me and people weren't really my friends, that I'd lose my job, that I'd be homeless and fail at life, that I'd get run over by a car, I'd get assaulted, the sky would fall and it'd be my fault, etc.. I kind of thought this is how everyone feels, or this is just how I am. Eventually I had a panic attack so bad that I fainted multiple times, hitting my head and having to go the hospital. I didn't tell my friends because I thought they'd get mad at me for interrupting their day. 

Anyways, it was what I needed to get proper treatment. I've been on a mix of medication and therapy for about three years now and my life is a million times better. It's a cliché, but it did literally feel like a weight off of my shoulders. I know my friends love me. I know I have people to support me. I can deal with problems now without crying and laying on the floor for hours. Please get help. You are not alone and there's no shame in asking for it. It will make your life so much better.


----------



## TheGleekBill (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks so much for sharing your experience. As of right now I'm just panicking. I'm just so scared of diseases and fear of death. I feel like if any thing happens to me or my family, I wouldn't be able too handle it. And I couldn't accomplish anything in my life.


----------



## Shnoot (Aug 12, 2013)

Hiya,
I understand it is very difficult to get over your paranoia and anxiety. Focus on your breathing when you feel an attack coming on and try to be patient with yourself. I know it's frustrating but you can get through this. You should definitely seek help, there is nothing wrong or shameful in seeking help with your mental health- you wouldn't let a broken leg go unattended, the same goes for your mental health.
Now- is there any reason why you think that your hedgie could have possibly contracted rabies?
If it is because you have seen him/her "foaming" at the mouth, do not worry! This is actually completely normal for hedgehogs and is called anointing. I encourage you to look it up in the behavioral sections of this forum.
If your hedgie has been bred in captivity and has not been bitten by anything then you can be sure that he/she certainly does not have Rabies.
Hold your hedgie daily, even if it's just letting him/her sleep in your lap, it will help with your anxiety, my Shnoot certainly helped with mine.
I hope this helps and I truly hope that everything works out the best for you and for your Hedgie.
-Lily


----------



## TheGleekBill (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks so much for explaining. My hedgie hasn't been foaming from his mouth and he isn't aggressive lately. Just shy. My paranoia just kicked in a few days after he pricked me, I was so scared that I just can't function.my anxiety and paranoia started a few weeks already, it's literally ruining my social and personal life. And I live in Hong Kong, though I'm actually mix French, Spain,Filipino, Cantonese( Chinese ) and Thailand. So I'm basically as exotic as a hedgehog. But the thing is, therapy is super expensive here, when I checked for the price for every session, it's around us$300. I'm still in high school and it's hard for my family to cover this big of a price. But I definitely try your suggestion and I'm truly grateful for all of your support and I feel much more relax and safe after all of your comments. Thanks guys


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Does your high school have any sort of counselling or advisors? Try speaking with them about low cost or sliding scale options. They may know some resources you don't.


----------

